# Is this Acorus sp.?



## Sarpijk (10 Aug 2017)

Hi all ,

I have collected a grass type marginal plant      hoping I can use it in a riparium style setup.
I believe it's Acorus sp. 

Here are some pics of the plant itself, its roots and  seed pod.








Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (10 Aug 2017)

Hi all, 
It is a sedge (_Carex_ sp.), they have a characteristic flower structure, but they are <"difficult to ID to species">.  Was it collected in the UK?

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (10 Aug 2017)

Hi Darrel, no it was collected in central Greece. 

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (10 Aug 2017)

Hi all, 





Sarpijk said:


> Hi Darrel, no it was collected in central Greece.


Probably difficult to put a name to then. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (10 Aug 2017)

Is it suitable for  a riparium setup?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (10 Aug 2017)

Sarpijk said:


> Is it suitable for a riparium setup?


Probably, tho Carex is a very hungry root feeder, it seems to need a good fertilized substrate. I tried to get Carex panacea to grow above the tank with the roots fed from the water column only, it didn't realy work very well. Also got it in the garden in the ponds filter basket growing on fritted glass and it took a year before it started to a desent mass and flower. I guess it took a year for the media to mature and feed the plant and grow a desent root structure. Cyperus also a sedge family is easier to grow in my experience, grows readily from collected seeds and can be planted deeper. Cyperus helferi is a popular one offered in the aquarium trade.. Probably because it is one of the smallest C. alternifolius (umbrella sedge) is also possible but a big one.



 .


----------



## Sarpijk (7 Nov 2018)

Hi , I got two pots of Acorus Pusillus. Will it survive at a riparium setting?


----------



## dw1305 (7 Nov 2018)

Hi all,





Sarpijk said:


> I got two pots of Acorus Pusillus. Will it survive at a riparium setting?


Should do.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sarpijk (7 Nov 2018)

Thanks Darrel, I planted it yesterday. Couldn you tell me how tall it might get? Also is it resilient and can it withstand a mild Mediterranean winter if I were to keep it outdoors?

Here is a quick pic of the setup. I used a shower caddy.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Nov 2018)

Hi all, 





Sarpijk said:


> Also is it resilient and can it withstand a mild Mediterranean winter if I were to keep it outdoors?


It is hardy in the UK, so you should be fine. It is a selected form of _Acorus gramineus, _so that should be about it height-wise. 

cheers Darrel


----------

